# So i wanna Spy on my girlfriend right?



## hrdkrtazz (Oct 31, 2009)

ok well as of late i havent really been trusting my girlfriend.me and my girlfriend live together But every weekend she seems to be going out and sleeping at this girls house.well i think there is another guy involved as well and she gets Really defensive if i ask.But im woundering..Shes going to her Friends again tomorrow..Im looking for possiably a Way i can hook a mic onto her Clothing or something So i can listen from my home computer,or if there is a way i can Retreive the Voice Recorder when she gets home to listen to what was said and what happened..Do they make any Small Devices like this Like smaller Microphone thats will record Alot of hours of time??Anyone help..This girl is killing me on the inside..i love her we have a child and i need to get the facts straight


----------



## DaMummy (Oct 31, 2009)

shes moving on to girls, invest in a camera

*Posts merged*

no but seriously.....make it a video camera


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 31, 2009)

well then... yes, places exist. around me at least. the dude that plays drums in my band, his dad owns two "spy stores" in the neighborhood. try doing some local searching.


----------



## david432111 (Oct 31, 2009)

You need to have a serious talk with your girlfriend about this, spying on her won't help.


----------



## science (Oct 31, 2009)

Tell her you are cheating on her. If she is upset, shes clean. If she gets mad and says something like "WELL I'M GLAD I CHEATED ON YOU THEN!" then she is probably cheating on you.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ although that may sound insane, it IS the best way, either she's truthful or not.


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 31, 2009)

you have a kid already?


----------



## geminisama (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, if she IS cheating, I can see why. If you're willing to put a fucking WIRE on her, I bet you're possessive as hell. People need room to breath in a relationship, and if you'd resort to spying on her for merely seeing a friend, without any reasons to suspect her, you have issues. Have you ever considered the reason she may be getting out of the house frequently, is to breath some? >_>

Oh, and the reason she probably gets defensive, is because you're either bluntly/subtly asking/accusing her of being unfaithful over nothing. I'd be pissed too.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 31, 2009)

That's low, man. That's low.

I'm assuming that you're like this all the time? If that's the case, I'm thinking she's staying over at a friend's house just to get away from you. If she is cheating, she has no reason to continue being with you, a person she can barely bear anyway.


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Oct 31, 2009)

How's your relationship when you're together?  If it's pretty good, then you really have nothing to worry about.  If it's not so good, then you need to make it better or start moving on.  You should give her some space to hang out with her friends and have fun.


----------



## Jaems (Oct 31, 2009)

benjaminlibl & geminisama: You guys really didn't help at all. If the man wants to spy on his girlfriend, let him. Why attack him and offer no real advice?

Anyways, I would recommend doing what Science suggested.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 31, 2009)

what a good relation ship..jk
if u really dont trust your girl then i sy use a voice recorder as it would be the device that u can hide the best
video cameras can be seen but it would be better


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2009)

I won't go into any moral talk, or anything like that, it's not my place..

However, have you thought of maybe following her? Just keep your distance, and see where is she going, who is she meeting with..

You could find small microphones and cameras n line....maybe even DealExtreme stocks some, take a look..


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 31, 2009)

Spying on women while they sleep? Yeh...cos that's not illegal or anything...
Maybe you should just have a serious talk with her and if that doesn't work go with science's idea.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 31, 2009)

OP: youre a freak. Spying, really? lol if u need to spy......then shes not the one for you. move on


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 31, 2009)

Call that guy from Cheaters.


----------



## DarkCamui (Oct 31, 2009)

If she finds out that you're spying or plan to spy on her I bet she would tell everyone what a douchebag you are. Have a serious conversation about your relationship with her but if she's away almost every weekend and don't wanna have some quality time with you then she isn't the one for you because if you love/like someone then you wanna spend your time with that person right? 

Besides spying on your girlfriend won't help at all, even if she isn't with another guy then it's just showing that you simply don't trust her and you have to trust each other in a relationship so why be together with someone you can't trust? My advice is to breakup sadly.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Oct 31, 2009)

No woman is worth that much hassle. Srsly.

It's all about attitude, if you let yourself be a punk you'll get punked every time (No offense, Toni).


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 31, 2009)

Just shoot her.

That tactic always works for me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2009)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> No woman is worth that much hassle. Srsly.
> 
> It's all about attitude, if you let yourself be a punk you'll get punked every time (No offense, Toni).








Non taken.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 31, 2009)

Popcorn Fairy said:
			
		

> Call that guy from Cheaters.



Damnit, took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 31, 2009)

I've seen a spy pen camera on a site somewhere.
I think it was DX.
Voice recorder is still better.


----------



## prowler (Oct 31, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> Tell her you are cheating on her. If she is upset, shes clean. If she gets mad and says something like "WELL I'M GLAD I CHEATED ON YOU THEN!" then she is probably cheating on you.



LMAO. Best idea


----------



## outgum (Nov 1, 2009)

Ummm.... ask to go? Does she use a cellphone? look for any people on her list of contacts you dont know, and talk LOTS about what she does over there, i mean... Someone can only hide up for a lie for so long, if many questions get asked, shes bound to slip up... memory is your best friend, you dont need to SPY on her, you need to find the FLAWS, No ones perfect, and if you ask every weekend what she did in detail, she has to get a cover story to blank out the mystery man, Play professor layton lol.

Spying is low, what ever floats your boat though, Everyone has there methods, Maybe you could do something really romantic, or get her friend to invite her friend over instead of her going there.


----------



## Y-2-K (Nov 1, 2009)

You rang?


----------



## Skyline969 (Nov 1, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Play professor layton lol.


More like Phoenix Wright. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I think outgum is onto something! Keep pressing on her, asking her about what her and her friend do, where they go, etc etc (in a non-demanding, non-stalkerish kind of way) and remember everything she says. Then, look for contradictions or flaws in her logic. If she's cheating, she'll slip up. Ask to meet her friend after you get told all those stories. Then talk to her friend about what her and your girl do, where they go... the same questions you asked your girl. If the results don't match, you've got grounds to believe you're being cheated on.


----------



## euanadixon (Nov 1, 2009)

no offense man but isn't this the kind of thing you should talk to your friends about instead of random gamers on the internet?


----------



## outgum (Nov 1, 2009)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gamers relate to gamers lol
Its the bro code man! Gamers help gamers! In it to win it =O


----------



## benjaminlibl (Nov 1, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> benjaminlibl & geminisama: You guys really didn't help at all. If the man wants to spy on his girlfriend, let him. Why attack him and offer no real advice?


Because. In no way do I support his decision, nor wish to offer any real advice.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But funny thing is that he didn't ask for support, he asked for advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if you don't want to offer your advice, and that's the point of the thread, you could be easily considered a troll


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 1, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> benjaminlibl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah if you dont wanna help dont post 
got it memorizied

On topic:i think you should try talking with her in  a calmm manner or ask her if you can come with her someday to meet them if shes like "sure" then its most probably ok and if she starts making excuses etc. then theres something you dont know about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you wanna spy just get a voice recorder and put it in her purse or something


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys... Play too much Phoenix Wright...


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 1, 2009)

I was think the same thing i mean
"flaw" "contradictions " FTW!


----------



## Thoob (Nov 1, 2009)

What the hell has happened to this thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T...


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2009)

Thoob said:
			
		

> What the hell has happened to this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing has happened... Except for people chatting about detective stuff and other things.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 1, 2009)

Have a talk with her.
Just be interested in what she does.
Ask her how it was, if she did anything special that night..

If she gets nervous or angry, yea, she is probably cheating on you.


----------



## DarkCamui (Nov 1, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Have a talk with her.
> Just be interested in what she does.
> Ask her how it was, if she did anything special that night..
> 
> If she gets nervous or angry, yea, she is probably cheating on you.



Yeah there's no need to get angry if she's only visiting a female friend of hers but also she might get quite angry if you're a very possessive person and simply don't trust her enough and anyone would be angry if they are not trusted. Still a normal girlfriend wouldn't leave you almost every weekend to hang out with her friends and there's lots of girls out there so why spend your time on only her


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 1, 2009)

If I didn't trust my girlfriend I wouldn't be with her, It's as simple as that.


----------



## geminisama (Nov 1, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> benjaminlibl & geminisama: You guys really didn't help at all. If the man wants to spy on his girlfriend, let him. Why attack him and offer no real advice?
> 
> Anyways, I would recommend doing what Science suggested.



So pointing out what he's doing is pathetic, isn't helpful. But encouraging him to be a douchebag that DESERVES to be cheated on is? Wow just wow. And some people wonder why they get cheated on.


----------



## outgum (Nov 1, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So like.... I've NEVER played Phoenix Wright before, this is how i talk normally when i get deep in thought XD
i really SHOULD play it though. 

Anyways ON TOPIC!
Any news back from the Original poster?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 1, 2009)

Will suck if she is cheating....You did have a child with her...If she breaks up with ya what's going to happen with the kid..


----------



## DarkCamui (Nov 1, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Will suck if she is cheating....You did have a child with her...If she breaks up with ya what's going to happen with the kid..



Where in the thread is it stated that he have a kid with her?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 1, 2009)

hrdkrtazz said:
			
		

> ok well as of late i havent really been trusting my girlfriend.me and my girlfriend live together But every weekend she seems to be going out and sleeping at this girls house.well i think there is another guy involved as well and she gets Really defensive if i ask.But im woundering..Shes going to her Friends again tomorrow..Im looking for possiably a Way i can hook a mic onto her Clothing or something So i can listen from my home computer,or if there is a way i can Retreive the Voice Recorder when she gets home to listen to what was said and what happened..Do they make any Small Devices like this Like smaller Microphone thats will record Alot of hours of time??Anyone help..This girl is killing me on the inside..*i love her we have a child *and i need to get the facts straight



It says he had a child here.


----------



## DarkCamui (Nov 1, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> hrdkrtazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sorry then, pain in the ass though to have a kid already or I don't know how old the topic starter is anyways


----------



## JesseB (Nov 1, 2009)

I would look into hiring a private detective. There are plenty around who specialize in this area. If she's clean, then she'll never know you checked into her and you can rest easy. If she's dirty, well then you've got professional proof of her cheating as well as a professional willing to speak on your behalf if the need arises. Either way, it'd be much better that trying to do it yourself.


----------



## outgum (Nov 2, 2009)

WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH!
PROFESSIONALS now?
Sounds sexy lol
you should go with JesseB's idea


----------



## DarkCamui (Nov 6, 2009)

Any progression?


----------



## Lelouch (Nov 8, 2009)

You should keylog her computer lol


----------



## Ducky (Nov 8, 2009)

Dude . You love her , Trust het. if you'll raise the topic she might dump you and it will be a problem..

*Posts merged*

Dude . You love her , Trust het. if you'll raise the topic she might dump you and it will be a problem..


----------



## Amadeviant (Nov 10, 2009)

Ya buddy, shes spending quality time away from you instead of with you. That's the problem, not the possibility that she's cheating on you. It sounds like your relationship is in a slump and if you don't lick some digestable panties off her soon it'll be over cuz she'll catch you hiding recording devices in her purse. Problem with women is that you can't ask them "why you no love me", you need to figure it out. You need to ask yourself, if she did cheat on you but stopped tomorrow, could you deal with it. If you say yes, then work on getting things back on track. If not, then you need to realize she may be cheating on you because shes not getting everything she needs at home and she is looking for it somewhere else so that your home life can stay the same.

Using technology to find out if shes cheating isn't gonna solve your problem. It'll cost you money, and IF she's cheating, it'll just add to the pain cuz you'll have a fun little record of the events. Deal with YOUR problems OR leave her. Those are your 2 options. There is another way dude.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 10, 2009)

What have we learned here kids?(okay, I'm underage myself but meh) 
Pre-marital sex=fail, now he can't break up with her JUST. LIKE. THAT. Because they already have a kid, and that would be horrible for the child.



Oh wait, he's American...oh well, carry on.



Or you can suck it up like a man and talk with her seriously in a not-so-aggravating manner face-to-face.


Like a man!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah,not having both parents aint that bad. I only have a dad,of course I have a mom also but has nothing to do with me.


----------



## Gobnoblin (Nov 10, 2009)

gotta call that show cheaterz and they will do all the work for you...


----------



## VashTS (Nov 10, 2009)

check out dealextreme, they got em in pens now, just slip it in there...
i would ask her for a pen, then when she pulls one out of the purse, just give her back the recording one she won't think twice if you do it right.

i agree with spying if necessary, its the easiest way to confront someone with cold hard evidence.  sitting and talking does nothing, humans are scum when it comes to the truth and feelings.  keylog the computer, there is a software out there that will take an image every 3 secs on the computer, i had to use it once and it was with just cause.  the hard part is figuring out how to make the confrontation i usually like it to be good with a snappy opening, like "so i talked to (generic guys name)" and when she is like "what?" you rub in HARD and DIRTY right in their face...it will turn to anger and get turned around on you as that is what women do


----------



## Waynes1987 (Nov 12, 2009)

hrdkrtazz said:
			
		

> ok well as of late i havent really been trusting my girlfriend.me and my girlfriend live together But every weekend she seems to be going out and sleeping at this girls house.well i think there is another guy involved as well and she gets Really defensive if i ask.But im woundering..Shes going to her Friends again tomorrow..Im looking for possiably a Way i can hook a mic onto her Clothing or something So i can listen from my home computer,or if there is a way i can Retreive the Voice Recorder when she gets home to listen to what was said and what happened..Do they make any Small Devices like this Like smaller Microphone thats will record Alot of hours of time??Anyone help..This girl is killing me on the inside..i love her we have a child and i need to get the facts straight




WOOOOOOOW man you obviously have some trust issues with your girlfriend, What is spying going to prove? 
Sure you find out shes there with guys, doesnt mean shes fucking them. and when you pull her about it what you going to say? 
"yeah well i bugged you, i know exactly who was there" you lose all "higher ground" if you bug her, 

You either can trust her or you cant. Anything you do about it at this point is either going to make you look possesive or guilty of cheating your self. 

Just ask her straight out. tell her you need a yes or no answer. And that its recking your head not knowing. 
if she answers no and you dont believe her, then its time to seperate for a while. 

A relationship wont work with out equal trust. 

Shell just think your annoyed at her going out when you cant. You should talk rather than bug her. i mean your not a secret agent, and if you were, you'd have bigger things to worry about than, "my girlfriends sleeping at a friends house" 

Id walk away if i was in your situation, but thats just me.


----------



## RawkHawk (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm going to try to post this by sounding as nice as possible.

Basically, you're a sad, possessive person.

You're meant to trust those you love. By spying on her, that makes you so much worse than her. What if she was doing something innocent, such as preparing a surprise for you? Besides, you have a child together. Not only do you need to stay together for the child, but you also have to set a good example for them and be grown-up. So, to conclude, do NOT spy on her unless you want to screw up your child's life.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Nov 12, 2009)

RawkHawk said:
			
		

> I'm going to try to post this by sounding as nice as possible.
> 
> Basically, you're a sad, possessive person.
> 
> You're meant to trust those you love. By spying on her, that makes you so much worse than her. What if she was doing something innocent, such as preparing a surprise for you? Besides, you have a child together. Not only do you need to stay together for the child, but you also have to set a good example for them and be grown-up. So, to conclude, do NOT spy on her unless you want to screw up your child's life.



Yeah i agree with this, Since when has having a kid together meant you have to stay together for the rest of your lifes. 

Sure in some cases people do, but only because it works. I cant imagine what The family home must be like with a father spying on the kids mother, the mother, out galavanting. No trust = bad surroundings for your kid. 
moving out and getting on with your life means your kid could have two great homes. (granted it could go the other way *two bad homes* but that depends on how much work you put in. 

I have a kid. A little 9month old girl. she lives with me sees her mum on the weekend. we split because there was no trust anymore. and rather than bring the kid up with us accusing eachother, we decided to part ways. For the best interests of the kid, and our selfs 

(considering your own happyness reflects onto your home, and the way youll act around the kid in the first place) 

Im proof that you dont have to "stay together for the kids" lol, (awesome song WOOO) 

just ask your self, can you trust her word? 
And act on that. 

Tbh tho if shes staying at a friends it could be to get a break from the kid, and from you. Which is understandable considering bringing up a child is hard work.


----------

